# The wait is over, finally!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Meet our newest pack member. Introducing Gideon vom Wildhaus!
AKA Karlo...
He is about to leave his first family for a new one:








Tori and Karlo:








Tuckered out after tug:








Another snooze:








He is in Onyx' favorite sofa position! 
















We are in love already and he is an outstanding little puppy. No fear of anything and ready to explore the world. The exploring pics turned out blurry~ we will hopefully get some clear ones soon!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww







Reminds me of Meesha when she was a pup







He's adorable CONGRATS!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's very adorable. I especially love the last picture.


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>So exciting! He is adorable! Will you bring him to club so we can see him?!</span>


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Jane.. Congratulations to you and your family on the new member.. love the name Karlo!!! Pictures, pictures & more pictures, okay!! Looks like he settled right in.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I love him, he is perfect. His little eyes are that perfect puppy combination of innocence and naughtiness. He is going to be spoiled rotten, as is his due. He already looks VERY at home on the couch, which in his puppy mind, is already HIS couch. Love the close-up snooze shot, sleeping that solid puppy sleep. HE looks so confidant.

He is wonderful, just wonderful. Congratulations and bring on more pics as he grows!

Jennifer


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Welcome beebee Karlo! Oh Jane, I just LOVE him-- I love his name! He is adorable. His little sweet face is too cute-- he will be a darling boy! Congratulations on him! I hope he and Onyx do great together!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

He is in Onyx' favorite sofa position! 


























OMG, those are some serious eyes









How beautiful


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:We are in love already and he is an outstanding little puppy. No fear of anything and ready to explore the world.


How could you not be in love with him!! He's so friggin cute! Looks like he may be taking over the house soon!

Big BIG congrats Jane!! Enjoy him, they grow so quickly!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the grats everyone! Karlo is named after his great-great grandfather Karlo Vom Peko Haus(Della's side), I thought it was fitting. Yes Becky, we will be at the club soon! 
Kacie and Onyx have accepted him without any fuss and he is seemingly happy here, slept thru the night and hasn't had one accident in the house. This is all due to Chris and Tim starting the pups out on their best paws! What an easy transition so far.
I am just over the moon with our new addition...well off to play with him!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

aww, congrats. I remember when Quest was first home and that was not long ago. Enjoy the puppy breath!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Looks like he is fitting in quite well!









Lee


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the last 2 pics! His eyes











> Quote: The exploring pics turned out blurry


Ha Ha Ha! We have found it time to upgrade to a faster shooting camera for just this reason. Puppy zoomies!

Congrats!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

He's an adorable little guy.







on your new addition!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Jane, Karlo is such a cutie pie....you can definately see his personality shining in his eyes. (((((hugs))))) Karlo!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been waiting for this post. He looks like he's fitting right in. I look forward to watching him grow.







on a wonderful new addition to your family!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I cannot express my happiness for you! 

What a wonderful puppy he is!!

What personality!! 

Post more pictures!

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I didn't know you were getting a puppy - congratulations! He is a cutie-pie!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG he's freaking adorable! He has the cutest face! I can't wait for more pics of Mr. Karlo!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Adorable little boy - what a handsome little face.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A couple more from Tori messing with the camera:









My, what big feet I have


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Look at him smiling for the camera in that second pic.....he is definately a gorgeous little boy bunz!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big congratulations Jane! So glad the pack accepted him so easily and readily! He sure is photogenic, can't wait to hear about all his new adventures.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My goodness! It's a puppy explosion on this Board! What a little cutie and so glad that he's settling in well.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your wonderful looking new family member. Looks like he just fits right in.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! What a gorgeous pup


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is adorable














!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jane & family!!

Now you know the rules, lots & lots of pictures!!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Awww, very cute pics







. He's settled in and looks right at home, ready to take on the world. Beautiful pup, congrats!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww, he's adorable!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Big congrats on the new addition!







...and welcome to the Wildhaus family..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you, I hope I can live up to the expectations of a Wildhaus dog! 
More pics of Karlo:








































Kacie is not pictured, she hightails it when I bring out the camera. I think she is wanted somewhere


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You'll do just fine with Karlo!! Love the tugging pic!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations Jane. Karlo found himself a great home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*9 weeks tonight!*

I can see his growth when he wakes up from a nap! 
This is at the edge of the woods, he is pretending he is a fox:
















Onyx is really good with Karlo, but won't share her frisbee, even when he gives his puppydog eye look! She was zoned on Kacie, wanting to herd her back under the trailer. Didn't care abit about Karlo's sweet face...
















This is my crazed daughter!








Can you tell he wants to get away from my crazed daughter? She really is sweet when she wants to be!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Oh wow, how did I miss Karlo pics







. I promise to be more vigilant  . He looks so good Jane! I jsut got off of the phone with BestBuy and my new charger will be here in 8-10 business days....ugh. But then I promise pics galore of Karlo's fluffy sister.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

You better get some with your phone or you will regret it. They change so quickly!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Don't know how I could have missed this thread. Congrats on Karlo, he is a sweetheart. Can't wait to see him grow up on the board.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

* 10 weeks-Karlo getting thru the rainy days:*

















*
As long as my toys are behaving, I guess I can take another







nap:*








*And the sunny day:*
























*Now at 11 weeks today Karlo is 24# 
and growing more than the garden!*


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

How did I miss this little one, very cute.

I can't wait to see your pup grow


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

What a cutie pie!! 

Tanya


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Congrats on your new llil guy, he is just precious!







They grow tooo quick, enjoy the puppy days while ya have em!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Karlo is adorable! These pictures make me crazy with anticipation...we pick up our Arwen this weekend!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

love the rainy day pics! so cute


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

He's settled in nicely! and is looking good Jane! 

It's fun following their progress..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

How the heck did I miss this??

OMG he is a cutie!!
congrats and I love him 
if by chance the otherd don't like him you can send my way LOLOL


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Cute little guy! Loved the rainy day pics!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Oh so cute!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 9 weeks tonight!*

Karlo









Jane he looks great! I love the pic of him and Onyx sleeping in the exact same position! How did he like the pool? I had the hose out the other day and Gianna would not leave it alone, she came back inside with a soaking wet face LOL. She jsut had to "get" that water!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Almost 14 weeks*

My pup is growing UP! He is almost 14 weeks and over 30# now.
And the color change is right before our eyes
Last weekend:








Today:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

wow how they grow! He is adorable! Love his markings..can't wait to see how he changes!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Wow Jane ho got dark quick! Karlo is such a stunning boy!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Hi Jane, Karlo is such a great looking dog! As you know I'm new to German Shepherds, so I am curious what that green stuff is in his ear?


----------



## Angela-R (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Oh man what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Karlo is quite the looker!









The green stuff in the ear is a tattoo.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Getting big!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

What a difference in his color!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

My goodness- could those ears get any bigger- or cuter??!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Its funny you say that about his ears, they have had a growth spurt lately. They looked fitting til the other day and now seem out of proportion. I think his head will catch up soon!! He is the sweetest pup in the world!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

He looks great, Jane.







I see he's had the sudden color change too. And I was thinking the same thing about the ears.... looks like he put all the energy of his last growth spurt into them!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Whoa...I need to swing by pics more often...you have had a pup growing on this thread since April!!









What a cutie pie! So, fun to see how much he has grown on this thread! Wow!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

I wonder if its a coatie thing or if Gia is a late bloomer, she still has a whole lot of puppy fuzz, and she is still really light (especially compared to how dark she used to be LOL).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

He's gotten so big!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Remember Alison, Gia is the youngest, so will color later that the rest







well I don't know that, but they are all getting darker at different times. Look at Mauser and Halo, they really darkened up and they were Giannas coloring when younger. Beautiful pups now! It seems to happen overnight.
A silly video of Karlo's herding skills(my camera stinks):


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Halo was several weeks behind one of her brothers in terms of coat color. Her owner posted some pictures of him and I was amazed at how dark he was. She said he looked just like Halo a few weeks prior to that and that very soon I should see her coat start to change. Sure enough, she was right - it did!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Almost 14 weeks*

Jane - he IS handsome!! wow. I need to take some new pix of Bria - they ARE growing up fast!!!


----------

